# Rotary or DA



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok i know it is often debated and I have read many threads on the subject including the guides by Dave KG.

Now my question is simple i think, so here goes.

As somebody new to machine polishing would I be unwise to buy and learn on a rotary something like a EP800 compact for example, which ultimately and with loads of practice should give me a superior finish than I could get with a DA, after all never having machine polished before I will have to learn whatever my choice of machine.

I have a good range of motors to practice on including 2 classic mini`s, a Metallic Black Clio, Metallic Red Fiat Doblo, a white Van T25 VW van, red VW Polo and a red Vauxhall, so a good mix of paint types I hope.

So what to get Rotary or playsafe and go DA

All advice welcome


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You can get the same quality finish with either machine. It's all down to what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply on the subject of comfort which machine would be the most comfortable for using for long periods


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Definitely a DA. 

You'll correct the hard paints with a DA but also be able to do the soft paints with it; with a rotary you could, as a beginner, have issues on soft paint with the rotary. 

Rotary, in inexperienced hands, could remove a large percentage of clearcoat pretty quickly and strike through is a very real possibility. 

DA you'll be able to use more safely, be able to move it about more easily and still achieve excellent results. 

Rotary is more comfortable for long term use but you should only polish your car once a year so even with a big fleet, the vibrations shouldn't be a huge concern. DAs do fall comfortably within safe working guidelines and you can get anti-vibration gloves if you want.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It depends, I don't like the vibrations of a da and can cope fine with the extra weight of a rotary for long periods so would say the rotary.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

If I am honest mate, I started with a DA because I was scared. When I used a rotary for the first time, yes it was scary because of all the scare stories. After doing the first panel it all clicked into place, everything I had read and watched beforehand all seemed to just work. What I am saying is do the research, don't be scared, start with a finishing pad and polish on your first attempt and get to grips with how a rotary moves. Maybe going into a rotary is not a bad thing because you know no different. It is all practice at the end of the day and I feel I wasted too much time practicing with a DA when I could of been using a rotary and achieving awesome results.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

ginge7289 said:


> If I am honest mate, I started with a DA because I was scared. When I used a rotary for the first time, yes it was scary because of all the scare stories. After doing the first panel then it all clicked into place, everything I had read and watched beforehand all seemed to just work. What I am saying is do the research, don't be scared, start with a finishing pad and polish on your first attempt and get to grips with how a rotary moves. Maybe going into a rotary is not a bad thing because you know no different.


Guy on another forum I use thought like this and went the rotary option, despite my advice to buy a DA.

Thinking he was being gentle, he still managed to burn through the paint on the bonnet.....

Bonnet needed painted, wings blown in etc.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tbh, you'd more or less have to _want_ to burn through with a rotary to do it, or just be doing it with your eyes closed...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> tbh, you'd more or less have to _want_ to burn through with a rotary to do it, or just be doing it with your eyes closed...


And a prop forward leaning on the head of the machine.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

ginge7289 said:


> If I am honest mate, I started with a DA because I was scared. When I used a rotary for the first time, yes it was scary because of all the scare stories. After doing the first panel it all clicked into place, everything I had read and watched beforehand all seemed to just work. What I am saying is do the research, don't be scared, start with a finishing pad and polish on your first attempt and get to grips with how a rotary moves.* Maybe going into a rotary is not a bad thing because you know no different. It is all practice at the end of the day and I feel I wasted too much time practicing with a DA when I could of been using a rotary and achieving awesome results.*


Thank`s that is exactly my line of thought,but do you think your practice with the DA aided the transition to rotary.

I am listening John at PB, but given the majority of the vehicles are mine and that one of the mini`s is soon to undergo a full back to metal resto (by myself) then would I not gain enough basic knowledge by targeting this one first, particularly as the paint is soft, don`t get me wrong I know it takes years of experience to become truly adept, but I just had a feeling that starting with a rotary I would be straight into the learning curve.

Keep the advice coming please the kit is expensive and I can`t afford to make mistakes


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Guy on another forum I use thought like this and went the rotary option, despite my advice to buy a DA.
> 
> Thinking he was being gentle, he still managed to burn through the paint on the bonnet.....
> 
> Bonnet needed painted, wings blown in etc.


All I am doing is portraying my own experience and what I think. If you never intend to get a rotary or do not want 100% perfection then get a DA.


----------



## dschia (Sep 21, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> tbh, you'd more or less have to _want_ to burn through with a rotary to do it, or just be doing it with your eyes closed...


I wouldn't agree totally. Some materials or panel with sharp angle are prone to a strike through and it can happened in a couple of seconds. It does happened to people with years of experience using a rotary day in day out. With a DA, the risk is tremendously reduced.

My choice will be a DA if I only need to compound occasionally. Both if I need to handle range of different paintwork.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your views I am erring towards the DA, just need to work out which one, and what combination of pads* (again all opinions gratefully received).*
Then as I gain confidence I will go rotary in order to attempt to achieve that *ILLUSIVE* perfect finish which i really do not think i will get with a DA.

Thanks again people :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Should you decide on a rotary then I would get hold of a scrap panel and practice on that to gain experience and learn the required technique first. 

Alan W


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Should you decide on a rotary then I would get hold of a scrap panel and practice on that to gain experience and learn the required technique first.
> 
> Alan W


Took the words out of my mouth


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Should you decide on a rotary then I would get hold of a scrap panel and practice on that to gain experience and learn the required technique first.
> 
> Alan W


and don't do what i did the other day Arthur. Went to the scrapyard and ended up with a mondeo boot to practise on and when i started, it didnt have clearcoat. The whole point for me was to make sure that i didnt go too far with my rotary and there was no flipping clearcoat to start with. Doh.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Rotary. 

It isn't rocket science. Just don't move too slow using too rough a pad/compound.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

ginge7289 said:


> If you never intend to get a rotary or do not want 100% perfection then get a DA.


Sorry but that's just wrong; a DA, with the right technique and pad and polish combination can, in many cases, correct as well as a rotary.

Back to the original poster; as you're new to machine polishing, I think you'll be rather happy with the results a DA gives.

As for pad and polish choice, the guide on our website (no linking allowed here but Car Care Advice is the header you need) gives you a fair bit of info regarding paint types and what combinations work on each one. The What Does Polishing Do guide also has a guide to machine polishing.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

smegal said:


> Rotary.
> 
> It isn't rocket science. Just don't move too slow using too rough a pad/compound.


Thanks Smegal so an application of common sense would help a lot if I go rotary, I seem to recall reading somewhere that you progress up from a mild cutting medium to one that gives you the desired result am I right ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Whatever machine you go for start off by using a finishing pad and a finishing polish in the knowledge that you'll hardly be removing any paint and certainly not an amount that could be measured. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Basically if an inexperienced user goes in with a wool pad and fast cut plus disaster will happen. 

I went to a DA and regretted it. They work it just takes WAY longer to get the same level of correction.

Say you used a medium pad then finishing compound on a low to medium speed without leaning on the machine and keeping the pad moving, you would have to be pretty unlucky to do any damage.

Practice on a scrap panel can only help though, especially if you can source one from an almost identical car (this is not foolproof because there are too many variables).


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Might be worth seeing if anyone is local to you mate, I'm sure someone could show you the ropes if your unsure. I have both rotary and DA, and everyone is different with their own preference. As a beginner I would go for a DA package and get yourself a scrap panel to practice on - I'm sure you'll love it :thumb:


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> Sorry but that's just wrong; a DA, with the right technique and pad and polish combination can, in many cases, correct as well as a rotary.


That is the cast but a DA WILL take longer!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Sorry but that's just wrong; a DA, with the right technique and pad and polish combination can, in many cases, correct as well as a rotary.
> 
> Back to the original poster; as you're new to machine polishing, I think you'll be rather happy with the results a DA gives.
> 
> As for pad and polish choice, the guide on our website (no linking allowed here but Car Care Advice is the header you need) gives you a fair bit of info regarding paint types and what combinations work on each one. The What Does Polishing Do guide also has a guide to machine polishing.


Thanks John I am sure you are right that in the short term I will be happy with the results from a DA, the thought that a rotary will give an even better result would mean that ultimately the DA would just not be good enough, so I just wonder if I would do better jumping in at the deep end and go rotary.

Needless to say I am avidly reading all the Info and comparing prices on all the traders Sites, as well as digesting the comments made throughout the site.

Thanks all keep the advice coming, I will ultimately get Pics up of my motors and keep you posted on what

there will always


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

smegal said:


> That is the cast but a DA WILL take longer!


To be honest i don't think he is that far down the line, a DA with the right pad polish combo can eat defects just as good in my experience


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, a DA will take longer, very true but compared to working by hand it's night and day. 

For the wide variety of paint types the OP has listed and being a novice, a DA makes more sense in my mind. 

The net results will be very, very similar, the DA route will just take longer. And with things like the MF DA systems coming on the market, that opens up other options; I think we're just seeing the tip of the iceberg with them at the moment - there'll be a whole new wave of systems of this type I reckon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dschia said:


> I wouldn't agree totally. Some materials or panel with sharp angle are prone to a strike through and it can happened in a couple of seconds. It does happened to people with years of experience using a rotary day in day out. With a DA, the risk is tremendously reduced.
> 
> My choice will be a DA if I only need to compound occasionally. Both if I need to handle range of different paintwork.


only if the user does'nt use a bit of common sense, loads of people on here start with rotaries rather than a DA, wish i did...


----------



## dschia (Sep 21, 2008)

Arthur Dent said:


> Thanks John I am sure you are right that in the short term I will be happy with the results from a DA, the thought that a rotary will give an even better result would mean that ultimately the DA would just not be good enough, so I just wonder if I would do better jumping in at the deep end and go rotary.
> 
> Needless to say I am avidly reading all the Info and comparing prices on all the traders Sites, as well as digesting the comments made throughout the site.
> 
> ...


Imo, starting with the DA first isn't really a stepping stone to learn the rotary. If you are convince that rotary is the right machine then go straight to it. Using the DA won't signal you what is the threshold before the rotary will do damage, you probably need to witness or experience strike through before knowing the threshold. Practising with a DA also doesn't help you in learning to control a rotary either. Perhaps the only benefit is the confident gain by mastering a DA.

I started with the rotary first and it has been my only machine for years, then I tried the DA and hated it immediately for its vibration, slowness etc. It is not until I struggle to finish hologram free on certain paintwork before I decide to re-look at DA again. I started to explore more and begain to realise that DA is not that slow afterall. In terms of breaking down conventional polish, DA does it slower, but if a DA can finish hologram free with a LC light cutting orange pad or a LC yellow cutting pad while a rotary may struggle to finish with a LC white polishing pad, you may end up getting the result you want faster with a DA.


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

I started with a rotary (actually an EP800 as the OP mentioned) and Gtechniq P1 and their pad set with a borrowed PDC on hand. 

Had some practice on a scrap panel, took my time and everything went to plan. As long as you do your research and take your time, IMO there's no reason that you shouldn't start with a rotary if that's what you feel necessary. It isn't the fire breathing that some make it out to be :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Either will do but i went with DA buy wish i had now bought a Rotary. Both easy to use. :thumb:


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys I think I will go rotary, but next queston is which one....... Silverline Silverstorm, Dodo Juice, Meguiars, Sim 180 or what.

TBH I would like a 3M but above my budget especially as a kit,so all suggestions welcome please.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

cyc ep800 imo, it's light and compact.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

bigmc said:


> cyc ep800 imo, it's light and compact.


Thanks it is one I am considering


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Arthur Dent said:


> Thanks for the advice guys I think I will go rotary, but next queston is which one....... Silverline Silverstorm, Dodo Juice, *Meguiars*, Sim 180 or what.


Meguiar's don't make a rotary so that's one less to consider! 

Alan W


----------



## Mick T (Nov 3, 2010)

*DA or rotary*

Try one of the courses on here. You will be shown and use both machines, pads and polish. You will be taught the advantages and disadvantages of both. Then decide where to spend your money and what is right for you. :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Arthur Dent said:


> Thanks for the advice guys I think I will go rotary, but next queston is which one....... Silverline Silverstorm, Dodo Juice, Meguiars, Sim 180 or what.
> 
> TBH I would like a 3M but above my budget especially as a kit,so all suggestions welcome please.


I recently bought a 3m rotary from a professional on here Arthur. It's like new so i got a bargain. They do come up on here now and again :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> I recently bought a 3m rotary from a professional on here Arthur. It's like new so i got a bargain. They do come up on here now and again :thumb:


agreed wait if you can,i sold one as new on here earlier on this year for a great price so they, as said by Sarah,do come up:thumb:


----------



## andygenders (Apr 14, 2007)

i started with a Da then thought a rotary would be great as well. but also got an old car bonnet to practice on, even now i still only us the rotary if there is a heavy RDS as said, it can strike through very easily if not careful


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I started with a rotary. I've been working with a variety of powertools almost daily for the last 28 years so tbh there wasn't much to be scared of for me.
DA's are ok but slower and TBH the vibrations drive me insane.
I will admit the combo of a DA and the new microfibre systems look very intrigueing to me and i may have to have a dabble with those soon.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A DA is very useful machine to have in *addition* to a rotary! 

It is more suited to polishing plastic and composite panels by imparting less heat into them, is better on sticky paint than a rotary, and can apply glazes and waxes. 

It isn't really a case of DA *or* Rotary but *both* in my experience if you want to cover all eventualities. :thumb:

Start with a DA and add a rotary after you've gained the working experience and got a knowledge of pads, polishes, how they work and what they can do. 

Alan W


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Alan,I have taken your comment`s onboard (and everybody else`s for that matter) and I am convinced that a rotary with a good spectrum of speed control is the way forward for me, that way I get to gain the experience (no better teacher than experience) with the rotary, Pads and polishes from the word go.

After all as you say a DA is a useful *ADDITION* to a rotary therefore I figure the rotary is the foremost piece of Kit for me to go for.

Now watching the for sale section  _*Bird Bath*_

I will post pics of my triumphs and disasters as and when :buffer:

Thanks again all :thumb:


----------

